# Month to Month service



## richeskis (Sep 13, 2007)

Does anyone know if Sirius offers a month to month service plan, as I would like to get it for my boat, but only use it from maybe April to Oct, only more like May to Sept, and it would be built into the radio installed in boat, so I could not take the Radio with me.

any info would be great....

Rich


----------



## pfhague (Jan 5, 2007)

Best thing to do is to give them a call to see what they can do. You might be able to get a better deal if you ask if there is any promos for 6 months. I did and got 6 months for less than $30


----------

